# Finally got the 31s on!!



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I know I need an alignment but that will be done this week. But happy I got my 31s on and the ss212s. Next is gear reduction and springs!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks great !! Wish I had a lift like that.. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy smokes. Is it just the camera angle or is it really almost as tall as your truck?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Camera angle D, but it is up there if I'm on the bike pulling in the garage got to put my head down lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

now that is one sick looking rig ... sweet ride speedman ...


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

man if mine eats all its veggies maybe it will grow up to be big and strong like that one day lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

myst3ry said:


> now that is one sick looking rig ... sweet ride speedman ...





thanks a lot!! and dirtydog she going to need to eat around $2000 worth of veggies!!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

speedman said:


> I know I need an alignment but that will be done this week. But happy I got my 31s on and the ss212s. Next is gear reduction and springs!
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


That's front left looks wayyyyyy more than an alignment issue. Looks more like tc lift lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now let's see if it can follow me at ryc lol.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Now let's see if it can follow me at ryc lol.....




lol good one! i hope i can make it me and ricky need to finish my tie rods.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

browland said:


> That's front left looks wayyyyyy more than an alignment issue. Looks more like tc lift lol




yeah it does lmao, but its only like that cause stripped the tie rod hiem out and was in a hurry fixing it now hopefully i have time to fix!! been dying to ride lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You better have spare axles to be ready to follow me lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Like the looks of the 31s alot better than the 29.5s Speedman, really seems to emphasize how big the lift is. Makes me really jealous lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They look real good on there Speedman. That's one monster Brute you have.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> You better have spare axles to be ready to follow me lol


LMAO, see why i don't have a big lift!



speedman said:


> lol good one! i hope i can make it me and ricky need to finish my tie rods.


Whenever you come by it will be done! It's real easy fix 



lilbigtonka said:


> Now let's see if it can follow me at ryc lol.....


Us brandon...try to follow us! I'll go first!!!! I'm not scared.



browland said:


> That's front left looks wayyyyyy more than an alignment issue. Looks more like tc lift lol


His wheel bearings are more than shot, that wheel should stand pretty straight up...it did at one point lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> You better have spare axles to be ready to follow me lol


I don't know why you guys always talk bad about my axles and stuff, not one has broke and I've been riding this lift hard. I like my lift I don't want to be like everyone else stock. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Like the looks of the 31s alot better than the 29.5s Speedman, really seems to emphasize how big the lift is. Makes me really jealous lol.


Yeah makes the lift look a lot bigger, but it looks crazy big cause the tires had 36 pounds of air lol to let the bead seal on good I brought it back down to 13 pounds thats where I had the 29.5 at and did good. 

Ricky I know I will be up there Tuesday cause Wednesday my step dad using the Yukon. Im ready to stay up late lol!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You are gonna laugh but I run 9 front 7 rear.

It's not the axles that you have probs with! The 31's are gonna be hard to turn, it bogs mine in the nasty and I got gear reduction and red spring!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am just giving ya a hard time I like it.....just trying to break up the it looks good post lol but ok Chris I love it man look badarse


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I got 5 extra belts chris!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> I am just giving ya a hard time I like it.....just trying to break up the it looks good post lol but ok Chris I love it man look badarse


Lol I know, thanks Brandon. I hope joe is going to ryc I haven't rode with him since the lift got put on.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't talked to him or anyone in forever....been super busy have talked to denny lil bit tho but where did you get the 31 at


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Got them from 2010bruterider off of here, and rims got them from a local dealer that hooks me up a little. Last time I saw joe or anyone was last ryc, sucks we all live far apart lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Dirty ones FTW!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ i hope lol, i havent been in the mud with them but there very good thread so cant wait.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I loved the smooth ride of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

LM83 said:


> I loved the smooth ride of mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




what air pressure you ride them? mine are at 13 puonds give or take a lilttle lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

6-7. I ran all skinnies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Testing something with tapatalk 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

speedman said:


> Testing something with tapatalk
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


Let's see more of that last pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Only other 2 I got! This was the boat show been sick all weekend so didn't want to take more pics.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great bro, much less "elephant on a tri-cycle" than the 29.5's. 



browland said:


> That's front left looks wayyyyyy more than an alignment issue. Looks more like tc lift lol


In noticed at last RYC it has a lot of forward caster, enough to lean the tires pretty big when he turns. - Thus the alignment will stand it up straight when they're pointed straight forward, but it's going to lean like that when turning.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

It's his upper a-arm bushing doing it to the right side. It moves the caster 1.5" back and forward. When you turn it either pushes or pulls the top a arm whichever direction the force is applied.

We fixed the tie rod issue...well kinda, but the problem is the tie rods are so rusted from the inside out (threads) we couldn't thread em in far enough. We cut some end rod off to get the heim closer in, and now I cut too much off. One fell off when we were riding.

CATVOS should be getting a call soon lmao


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Catvos is getting a call for bushings and maybe new tie rods.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

